# Homelite Chainsaw XL2 Auto - Oiler Issues



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

The engine runs like a sewing machine. The oiler pumps like a dried-up well. For starts I'm not even sure I have the 2 oil lines coming out of the oil tank connected properly. The way it is now it sucks oil...into the crankcase. Works great if you want to fog for mosquitos, but I'd really like to get the chain lubed...no oil yet to the chain. I would sure appreciate some guidance on this. The PDF file of the exploded parts is confusing too. It shows a filter on both lines going into the oil tank. One is at the bottom of the tank and the other is outside the tank. And I'm working without a manual so far. Stromzilla.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

XL2 oiler system is pretty much a unique setup. It uses the crankcase pulse to build pressure in the oil tank, which is in effect the pump. Sounds like you have the hoses crossed - the line in the oil tank with the pick-up on it (the longer one) goes to the oiler fitting by the carb. The short line that opens up into the top of the tank goes to the crankcase - it should have a duckbill valve on the end of it to allow CC impulse in, and nothing back out. There's a duckbill valve in the shoulder of the tank too. If bad, it won't oil. Has to let air into the tank, not out.


----------



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

paulr44 said:


> XL2 oiler system is pretty much a unique setup. It uses the crankcase pulse to build pressure in the oil tank, which is in effect the pump. Sounds like you have the hoses crossed - the line in the oil tank with the pick-up on it (the longer one) goes to the oiler fitting by the carb. The short line that opens up into the top of the tank goes to the crankcase - it should have a duckbill valve on the end of it to allow CC impulse in, and nothing back out. There's a duckbill valve in the shoulder of the tank too. If bad, it won't oil. Has to let air into the tank, not out.


Thank you for responding. The only duckbill I can find on this saw is in the gas tank. There is not a duckbill located on the oil tank. When I disassembled the oil tank and removed the old oil line there was a brass tube in the end of the oil line (near the cap). I also have a PDF file of the XL2 Auto which shows the exploded parts list and it does not show a duckbill in the line or on the oil tank, only the gas tank. Could that brass tube that fits inside the oil pressure line contain the duckbill? If so, you'd have to cram it all inside the pressure line...not sure how you'd go about doing that. Is this duckbill you're talking about the same part that fits in the gas tank?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

No (to the duckbill in the metal pipe), that's an early version. They went through a few variations.
Think about it like this - the crankcase tap provides a pulse, an alternating partial- vacuum, and a pressure pulse. To oil, the oil tank needs to be accepting pressure, and not allowing the crankcase to draw air back in. To allow air back in, well you found out what happens. So there needs to be some checkvalve/duckbill somewhere in the system to allow the pulse to flow in only one direction. Perhaps this may lend some insight.

It's been awhile (my bad) - you're right about the tank duckbill, it's only the gas tank that has one in the tank body. But I am sure about the one version having one on the end of the impulse hose going into the oil tank, it's just not the version you have there.


----------



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

There seems to be something on the end of the pressure line in the exploded parts file but they don't say what it is. It clearly is on the end of the line at the oil tank. I wonder if I could use a later model setup to create the same situation in terms of pressurizing the tank? What you said does make sense and perhaps that is the reason as to why I'm sucking in chain oil into the crankcase.


----------



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

I went to the Homelite site and looked up the Super 2 and Super XL. The exploded parts showd a vent and valve and from what I can tell it's a pressurized system as well. Looks like it could work for me.


----------



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm gaining on it! It seems as though I had the oil lines connected properly to begin with. The pressure line gets it's pressure directly from the Oil Pump diaphragm, so that's where that line comes from which also means the oil pickup takes up the other connection closest to the engine causing the 2 lines to cross each other. The original sucking action I saw was because the check valve was not in place. Apparently the little brass tube I saw in the pressure line when I disassembled the unit was a left-over piece from the check valve assy. I have a new oil pump diaphragm and check valve assy. on order. If anyone has any other thoughts to what I have here please speak up. Bill Walcott ([email protected]) out in Marysville Kansas was a tremendous help and I'd highly recommend him for Homelite Saw support. I'll keep the thread posted on my progress. Zilla.


----------



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

Installed the new oil pump diaphragm (plunger). The line from the oil pump diaphragm goes into the oil tank as the pressure line and a new duckbill assembly was added to it. The oil line pickup from the bottom of the oil tank goes to an elbow fitting. Cranked it up and it pressurized the oil tank. At first I had to fiddle with the cap-gasket to get it to stop leaking air. I also switched all the fuel lines and oil lines from a thin-walled tubing to a heavier wall tubing which helped to create a better seal through the tank-wall transition on both tanks. What I found odd was everyone kept saying to attach the pressure line at the elbow fitting near the crankcase...doesn't work on this model (although I've been told the XL2 changed design in this area and then came back to the original design which is what I have). Everytime I did that the engine smoked enough to kill all of this year's mosquitoes...the horses should be happy, and by the way, the duckbill was in place. However, when I reversed the lines and hooked the pressure line into the diaphragm connection, we were dancing. Problem solved. I'm running gas-stabilizer along with Amsoil's 100:1 Saber oil @ 100:1 (as I do with all my pre-mix 2-strokes) and she runs like a top!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

do not forget you have many other Homelite older parts sources thruout this country of america


----------

